# Craftsman GT5000 losing RPM



## Justin349 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Craftsman GT5000 losing RPM PLEASE HELP!*

New to the forum!

Ok so here is what I have...
I have a Craftsman GT5000 with the 25 hp Kohler V-Twin and it starts up just fine runs at full RPM just fine until I engage the PTO then it will run at full rpm then lose power then rev back up for awhile then lose power again. The funny thing is this doesn't happen every time I mow so I don't know if it's a gunked up cylinder or what the issue could be. Disclaimer I am by no means in any shape or form a mechanic so have mercy on me. New on the mower this year is a fuel and air filter and changed oil just as general maintenance. So there you have it...WHAT DO I DO????


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I would suspect some carb issue. Not getting enough fuel to run under load.


----------



## Justin349 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ok so figure out how to pull the carb clean it reinstall and try again?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Loosen the gas cap for a few seconds and see if the problem goes away for a short time.

You didn't post the Sears 917.xxxxxx number, so one can't look up that specific model to see if it has a fuel pump (could be failing or have a loose pulse hose) etc.


----------



## Justin349 (Apr 15, 2015)

My apologies not near the mower at the moment but when I get home I will check and post it!


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Justin349 (Apr 15, 2015)

917.276240


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

That engine DOES have a fuel pump.

In addition to loosening the gas cap momentarily, inspect the "pulse" hose for cracking or bad connections.
Fuel line can also be internally "rotted" (ethanol), so make sure it's not "spongy" etc.


----------



## Justin349 (Apr 15, 2015)

Fuel lines are all good and the fuel pump is sucking in gad like I assume it should.


----------



## Justin349 (Apr 15, 2015)

Now when I engage the pto it kills it completely....


----------



## Justin349 (Apr 15, 2015)

Just kidding there is hardly no fuel coming through the filter at all...


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Remove the gas line from the gas tank and check ALL the parts to the carb including the filter. There are parts in the tank and where the line comes through the tank. I bought extra so if it happens again I'll be ready, Didn't cost much..


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Justin349 said:


> Just kidding there is hardly no fuel coming through the filter at all...


I'm confused. What are you kidding about? Does the engine shut down when you engage the PTO? Does there seem to be very little fuel making it through the filter? Is there good flow if you remove the filter?


----------



## Justin349 (Apr 15, 2015)

There is little to no fuel making to the filter. If I engage the PTO while at full throttle it shuts down completely. If I engage it at about half throttle it runs fine and then I can throttle up to full throttle and it runs fine as long as I'm sitting still. If I take off in full throttle with the pto engaged then it dies. I blew out all the gas lines and there were no obstructions. Loosening the gas gap did not help at all either. I'm thinking maybe the fuel pump is bad? Sorry for the confusion I was posting in a rush...


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Well, you checked 2/3 things in post #8


----------



## Justin349 (Apr 15, 2015)

From what I could see and feel upon inspection of the gas hoses that none were spongy or cracked and leaking gas. I guess I'm not clear as to which one the "pulse" hose is. There is no obstruction in the fuel filter it's brand new.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

It's the one that "activates" the fuel pump.


----------

